# first rustic bed frame



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

this was a very challenging project. but all in all i am very pleased with the way that it turned out. The only thing that i have to do now is make plugs for where the lag bolts are and sand it in about a year. total cost for the project so far is around 15$. The next thing that i am going to make is an night table made the same way just haven't decided how i want it to look. have an idea of a table and light made in one piece but haven't figured it out yet


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Very cool! Just in time for the upcoming hunting season!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I think you did an awesome job. That looks great. What kind of wood did you use?


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

I used white birch. the shavings make for great kindling. our season starts in just over a month so i am def. glad it is finished before our season started. all i have to make now is the night table for it and maybe next year make a log frame dresser.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice use of sticks , I hate burning them when I see a project like yours.nice job


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

this was by far one of the coolest projects i have done. i think i will continue on making the rustic look. i know what you mean Wooddude, about burning wood, it makes me think of all of the burls and such that have been burnt over the years due to people not knowing what they have. my next project for this is a night table with a built in lamp, and it should look pretty cool once done.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Fantastic-looking bed. It must be satisfying seeing something so nice coming out of a very raw product. I myself am always satisfied starting a project with wood in it's most natural state. Great work.


----------

